# Dove has a swollen eye



## AP90 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I've been feeding a dove for almost a year now. Its not my pet technically, since it doesn't live with us.

In India, its pretty rare to find such doves, this one looks like it lost its way and is pretty much alone(Doesn't have a mate). I'm unsure about its gender as well.

Basically, this dove has been pretty active and it still is, however I freaked out when I saw something had happened to its eye. Initially, my thought was that it must have lost its eye, as it used to get regularly bullied by the flock of blue pigeons, however somehow someway this little bird has always find its way. 

However, on further observation, it appears that the eye had not been lost but had swollen. The bird has been coming to my place for everyday for almost a year, the eye was fine, however it has been swollen since last 3 days.

I'm posting few pictures for your reference.

The problem is that as I've mentioned its not my Pet, it comes for food and it doesn't allow us to touch him( or her). Its pretty difficult to take him to the vet as well because in order to do that I'll have to catch him, really don't want the bird to loose the trust as well, since only recently the bird is ok with us sitting beside him while he's eating. 

Is there that u guys can suggest? (Homeopathic remedy preferably)

Initially, I was kind of sad, thinking that it might have lost its eye, however, I'm hopeful for the best (though not optimistic that it will regain the vision, if it does then great), either ways I'll always make sure that I can do as much as I can for this bird. 


Best Regards,
AP


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*sorry to hear about the poor dove. As always we recommend the bird sees an avian vet, but if that is not possible I would recommend using nano silver, or colloidal silver, one drop in the eye each day. It will rid the eye of any infection and will not hurt the eye, but may not reverse any damage done. Silver is one of the best remedies for eyes. If there is any swelling due to blunt trauma you can use Arnica Montana for that. These are wonderful homeopathics that I have had good results with.*


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, i am also from India.If you want to treat the bird,then you will have to catch it first and put him/her into a cage,so that you can give medicines to the bird.If you cant catch the bird,there is no way you can treat it.If you manage to catch it somehow,please let us know.At this point it can be either :- 
1.Eye injury.
2.One eye cold / Ornithosis


----------



## AP90 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Really appreciate your response.

It is very difficult to catch the bird, additionally I'm scared that it may go through intense trauma if I try to catch him.

I would like to know what are the pre-symptoms of One eye cold among doves and pigeons, the bird is still pretty healthy and eats well, also I didn't see any major watery discharge from the swollen eye. 

Also the day prior to the eye getting swollen, the bird looked fine and so did the now swollen eye. I do feel that it might have been attacked by the other pigeons , since that is something that has happened in past.

Regarding Arnica Montana, I would like to know how exactly can I use it, do I need to spring it in water? Also are there any modifications that I need to do with the birds diet, it basically prefers eating rice and roasted chickpea.

Thanks in advance.

Warm Regards,
AP


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The bird needs to eat a good pigeon seed and legume mix, rice should only be 1 percent of the mix.

You can give 1/4th of a human serving of Arnica Montana. The pilutes are pretty small so you just put one on the tongue (gently open beak), in back and allow bird to swallow and close beak. Then give the additional dose. It as easy as hand feeding them. *


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Where in India are you located?
Seems like the eye got scratched. My pigeons have got it many times. They keep the bad eye closed for 2 days, and the eye heals on its own. To prevent infection, (if you are able to catch the bird ) , you can squirt one or two drops of some ayurvedic eye drops. Colloidal silver is also good, but I doubt you would get it in India.
I use Sunetra drops which we get here in Kerala (ayurvedic). It works really well. But first you need to catch your bird !
Good luck, and thanks for caring for the pigeon!


----------



## AP90 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello,

Thank you for your kind replies.

I'm located in Mumbai. Currently, I've started with arnica, I shall keep you guys updated with the progress.

Thanks a ton.

Warm Regards,
AP


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Arnica is for swelling not for infection, you will need nano or colloidal silver if there is an infection.*


----------



## AP90 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for your kind reply.

Last few days have been pretty decent, the swelling has gone down considerably and the dove is able to open his eye.

I'm still unsure whether the vision has been recovered, however the improvement has been good.

Regards,
AP


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

That's good news. To check for vision, you can bring a finger from behind him right towards his bad eye (take care not to touch the eye). If he blinks or tries to move away, it means he can see.


----------



## AP90 (Aug 11, 2013)

kunju said:


> That's good news. To check for vision, you can bring a finger from behind him right towards his bad eye (take care not to touch the eye). If he blinks or tries to move away, it means he can see.


Thanks a ton, I did try it and the bird did respond . However, the injured eye appears to be darker than the other one.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AP90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your kind reply.
> 
> ...


*Glad to hear the swelling is down and there is improvement.

The eye may or may not ever heal completely.

Were you able to get the nano or colloidal silver? *


----------



## AP90 (Aug 11, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *Glad to hear the swelling is down and there is improvement.
> 
> The eye may or may not ever heal completely.
> 
> Were you able to get the nano or colloidal silver? *


Hello,

Sorry for the late reply. Unfortunately I was not able to get it, so instead I had bought sunetra drops as per kunju's suggestion. However, the bird was pretty aggressive whenever I tried to go ahead with it.

Thankfully, the dove's been doing pretty great. The eye is still dark with no swelling but he can see through it. He's responding well.

I would like to thank all you guys for the great help.

Regards,
AP


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

That's good news. Thanks for caring.


----------

